# Are there any things designed to help you hold your legs up during sex?



## Butterflygirl98 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello. Are there any things that are designed to help you support your legs so you can hold them up when you are having sex with the woman lying on her back while the man is in front of her for regular vaginal sex?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Yes, it’s called exercise. That’s how you increase strength and flexibility in your legs.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Stuff we use:

Me - I hold her legs. Alternatively she will sometimes put them on my shoulders.

The wall - Our bed is close to the wall, so if she’s on that edge she can use the wall sometimes.

Wedge pillow - See the Liberator product line.

Her - She uses her own arms.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Just read your other post mentioning disability. Now I feel like a jerk, sorry. Should have read that one first I guess.


----------



## Butterflygirl98 (Sep 15, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> Just read your other post mentioning disability. Now I feel like a jerk, sorry. Should have read that one first I guess.


It's alright.

Anyway, I have seen things about straps that go under your neck and then around your thighs. I wonder if something like this would be helpful in keeping my legs held up? I simply can't hold them up by myself but if I have something to help support them it should be much easier.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Butterflygirl98 said:


> It's alright.
> 
> Anyway, I have seen things about straps that go under your neck and then around your thighs. I wonder if something like this would be helpful in keeping my legs held up? I simply can't hold them up by myself but if I have something to help support them it should be much easier.


Sounded like cc had some good ideas.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Butterflygirl98 said:


> It's alright.
> 
> Anyway, I have seen things about straps that go under your neck and then around your thighs. I wonder if something like this would be helpful in keeping my legs held up? I simply can't hold them up by myself but if I have something to help support them it should be much easier.


That and i have seen straps that go between ankle buckles so the guy can better help woman keep legs up. Hold the ankles ob both sides while strap is across mans torso.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

My arms, my shoulders, my whole pelvis and abdomen pressed against the back of her butt/thighs....whatever it takes.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

the obvious one, rope bondage. rope tied between the thigh and waist will keep those legs up nicely.

you can have her lay over a stool, bind her legs with rope to the stool base, then tie her hands to the stool base on the other side. the stool supports her weight, so you can take your time playing with her spread legged body.

a leg spreader keeps the legs wide open. the ones where the arms and legs are restrained on the same bar keep her legs out of the way for all sorts of penetration.

and as always, amazon to the rescue!



Amazon.com


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Try this or something similar...



Amazon.com


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Butterflygirl98 said:


> Hello. Are there any things that are designed to help you support your legs so you can hold them up when you are having sex with the woman lying on her back while the man is in front of her for regular vaginal sex?


Your shoulders if she's young and limber enough, but not everyone is.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Your shoulders if she's young and limber enough, but not everyone is.


OP is a disabled woman. She is looking for ideas to keep her own legs up.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

BigDaddyNY said:


> OP is a disabled woman. She is looking for ideas to keep her own legs up.


Yes, and "his shoulders" is an appropriate reply, assuming OP is comfortable having her knees pinned next to her ears.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Yes, and "his shoulders" is an appropriate reply, assuming OP is comfortable having her knees pinned next to her ears.


True, that could work if she is strong enough to keep them up there, otherwise her partner will have to do even more work. A sling could provide some more freedom.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

As has been pointed out there are slings that go around the back and shoulders and can either have stirrups that attach to the thighs or to the feet. In the BDSM world there are even things like curved spreader bars and slings that attach to walls or bedposts. 

I have another couple of suggestions. If it really is a medical disability that is the true issue, then either an occupational therapist or a sex therapist (working with people who have physical disabilities) might be worth the cost of consulting. The reason is that there might be totally different approaches that you might want to consider. There are lots of couples where one partner is handicapped that have meaningful sex and intimacy.

Good Luck.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm sure an internet search would have lots of ideas as well.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Butterflygirl98 said:


> It's alright.
> 
> Anyway, I have seen things about straps that go under your neck and then around your thighs. I wonder if something like this would be helpful in keeping my legs held up? I simply can't hold them up by myself but if I have something to help support them it should be much easier.


This is what I was going to suggest, even before disability came up. And you can probably make it easily enough if you can get ahold of some webbing material.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I bet you could find some type of straps used for yoga that would work. Bed post could be really useful...


----------

